# Game Center



## Jean40 (17 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Difficile voire parfois impossible de me connecter au Game Center avec mon iPad. Quand je vais dans les "réglages", le fait de cliquer sur Game Center bloque cette fenêtre que je dois quitter pour y avoir à nouveau accès.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Novembre 2015)

Quel intérêt le Game Center? C'est vraiment l'application la moins utile d'iOS...


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2015)

@Jean40, teste ceci.


----------



## Jean40 (24 Novembre 2015)

Merci ! Je me suis limité à me déconnecter du Game Center et "tout" paraît plus stable. Je garde tes indications si cela foirait encore...


----------

